# Qatar Living & Job



## sadaf.zahra (Oct 29, 2018)

Dear All,
I am planning to visit Qatar next month from Pakistan on one month visit visa. My aim is to get a good job in Qatar (Doha). Is there anyone already working in Qatar ? I have done hon.s in Computer Sc and MBA Executive in HRM. I have work experience of 10 years, Is there anyone who can share his/her experience regarding Qatar jobs and living?

Regards,
SR


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

This is the UAE forum ......


----------



## sadaf.zahra (Oct 29, 2018)

I know but there wasn't any relevant forum thats why i posted it in middle east forum


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Moved to the correct (although very quiet) forum
Thanks
Steve


----------

